# 2011 550 new battery now no throttle



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Guys,I have a friend with an 2011 articat 550,where his battery was dead - he replaced with a new battery - he can start it and it will only idle for 15 seconds then shuts herself down. Any ideas or checks ? I suspect the voltage regulator maybe without looking at it.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Not that im up on the newer cats but voltage regulator doesen't seem like it would be the culprit to me. It's only job should be taking the AC voltage from the stator, rectifying it and regulating it into stable DC voltage to charge the battery.

Have you checked the voltage at the battery when off and while running? It should be 12.5ish when fully charged and more than 12.5 when running (charging).

2011 is probably new enough to have trouble codes that can be read Hop over to K&T Parts House Lawn Mower Parts & Chain Saw & Trimmer Parts and download the appropriate service manual for your arctic cat, it should help you troubleshoot the electrical system.


----------

